# Bean freshness



## Currymonster (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi

today I went to my first roast on the premises shop.

The guy who served me was very helpful and told me all of his roasted beans were rested

the blend he sold me were roasted 2 weeks ago

one thing I did notice, unlike the foil packed supermarket beans these dont really have any aroma... Well not until i grind them anyway.

with me being new to this can anyone let me know if this is normal please.

they made great coffee which wasnt bitter by the way

unlike my supermarket beans


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Pretty much all of the fresh whole coffee beans I've ever smelt have had a fragrance. Even more so once freshly ground. Aroma is usually associated with the smell of espresso or brewed coffee once you've made it.

Fragrance vs Aroma - what's the difference


----------



## Currymonster (Apr 3, 2016)

DoubleShot said:


> Pretty much all of the fresh whole coffee beans I've ever smelt have had a fragrance. Even more so once freshly ground. Aroma is usually associated with the smell of espresso or brewed coffee once you've made it.
> 
> Fragrance vs Aroma - what's the difference?


oh i see thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If you like the coffee your making the I wouldn't stress .. Perhaps the aroma you got from the supermarkets beans was they of a really dark roast ?

I'm not great with aroma of whole or ground beans ( unless it's a natural ) so enjoy your drink .


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I've noticed supermarket beans whack you hard in the nose on first opening. The first bag of rave beans I opened I had to really stick my nose in, but as the bag went on the smell got stronger. But the "aroma"(thanks I learnt something fascinating @DoubleShot -love this forum for that) is king. If it's good when you drink...


----------



## Currymonster (Apr 3, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> If you like the coffee your making the I wouldn't stress .. Perhaps the aroma you got from the supermarkets beans was they of a really dark roast ?
> 
> I'm not great with aroma of whole or ground beans ( unless it's a natural ) so enjoy your drink .


thanks i was really not sure at this stage what to expect


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Everyday can be like a school day on here, always something new and fascinating to be learnt especially when starting out and learning about all things coffee related.


----------



## Currymonster (Apr 3, 2016)

DoubleShot said:


> Everyday can be like a school day on here, always something new and fascinating to be learnt especially when starting out and learning about all things coffee related.


You bet I never realised how much.. But I love learning


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Currymonster said:


> You bet I never realised how much.. But I love learning


Me too. Love the mix of knowledge, passion and downright lunacy. It's good fun and fills in many a dull hour.


----------

